# lionfish please please help me!!!



## lexxxpensive (Sep 25, 2007)

hey guys and girls,
iam new to this site so iam sorry if i posted this in a unorderly fashion
i have a 50 gallon tank with a lion fish and a snowflake eel i use a bio wheel filter sytem (i know its not the best) i have excellent protein skimmer.. water condition is excellent 
ph 8.2 am-0 nitrite-0 nitrate-20
about a couple weeks ago my black stripped damsel i had for about two years went missing i realized my lionfish ate him...since then my lionfish has not eaten and his fins are always erect and the web between his fins is gone...fish does not breathe heavy although doesnt swim to much fish use to be very agressive eater please someone help meeeeeeeeeee!! i tried inticing him with garlic and it still didnt help at all....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com, Lex.:wave:

Are there pictures of your lionfish?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there a noticable lump in the stomach region of the lionfish? How big is the lionfish, how big was the damsel? What foods have you tried to offer? And, as already stated, a pic would help a lot!


----------

